# Strange Request for you ladies who make sleeping bags...



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

OK

your going to think i am bonkers! :lol:

BUT

As some of you know my son has broken his leg. The cast will probably be on for around 12 weeks and his toes poking out of his cast are FREEZING. Even adult size socks stretched over dont really keep them warm. If we were in america this wouldnt be an issue as there is products out there called toe warmers, but i cant find any of them in the uk.

soooo

When i was looking at the american ones, it struck me how similar they are to some of the sleeping bags ive seen you guys make, just with a velcro/elastic strap for over the heel.










Could anyone pretty pretty please make one for me? I'd be happy to pay for it and/or donate to your chosen rodent charity/rescue!

If not dont worry i am totally bonkers and will continue my search for some giant fat slippers lol :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If you PM Diane 1980 she might be able to help you, she made me a lovely pink camo & purple fleece sleeping bag for my ratties (I think she has some more 'manly' colours available as I'm sure your son isn't as girly as my rats!)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Srhdufe is good at sewing and has a site making hammocks and snuggle bags, she wouldnt be a bad person to contact either.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

If i was better with the needle i would offer up help,, but alas I am not at all good,, I love that idea though,,, Have you tried the fishermens socks they may go over while your waiting for his tootsie warmer.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

hows about these: foot warmers items - Get great deals on Sporting Goods, Health Beauty items on eBay UK! :thumbup:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

or these : NEW DESIGN FLEECE WELLY WARMERS COSY TOES BOOT LINERS on eBay (end time 30-Aug-10 23:22:46 BST) :thumbup:


----------

